#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Why Are Customers Review Important In Marketing?

## Moana

Hello Everyone!

Marketing is the action of promoting the goods and services of the specific firm which includes market research and advertisement. Marketing is done in order to understand customers expectations and fulfill their needs and wants. When it comes down to businesses why do you think customers review are important?

Readers, your discussions are very much appreciated!

----------


## subasan

Customer Review is an important factor which helps businesses to focus on their products in detail. This gives a clear picture about the pros and cons. The companies can focus on delivering a better product or can rectify their mistakes. 

There is an direct connection between the consumer and the manufacturers/producers. These companies can know their customers need and act accordingly. For ex. eCommerce company - Amazon which values its customers and their feedback. Thus they are the no.1 company in their domain. A company which respects their customers will lead the market. Moreover, all industries needs customers and their reviews matter the most. Customers can turn the companies upside down.

----------


## Moana

> Customer Review is an important factor which helps businesses to focus on their products in detail. This gives a clear picture about the pros and cons. The companies can focus on delivering a better product or can rectify their mistakes. 
> 
> There is an direct connection between the consumer and the manufacturers/producers. These companies can know their customers need and act accordingly. For ex. eCommerce company - Amazon which values its customers and their feedback. Thus they are the no.1 company in their domain. A company which respects their customers will lead the market. Moreover, all industries needs customers and their reviews matter the most. Customers can turn the companies upside down.


That was truly an amazing, real informative explanation. Could you tell me some strategies that could be used to gain a customer's good review?

----------


## subasan

Focus on delivering a good product. If the product is a failure, try to accept and work on it rather than hiding your failure. This will help for a long run. There is zero chances of getting 100% good reviews, thus keep all the reviews (positive and negative) as such rather than deleting it (online sales). This creates a trust to the customers. Only if the review is vulgar or any use of profanity then delete those reviews. Understand customer's point and try to overcome his burden. Don't pile him with the companies policies when it's not even needed.

----------

